# Gongylus, gongylodes



## ABbuggin (Dec 6, 2008)

My females finally shed to adult just before and after thanksgiving (2 of 3).

I'll show pics of them from hatching up to adult. Sorry, I don't have a pic of each instar.  





































continues next post........


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 6, 2008)

One of my adults! :wub: 
















My favorite picture so far. :wub:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 6, 2008)

Very good photos, good job!


----------



## shorty (Dec 7, 2008)

Great photos! Man, I wish I had a camera or the money to afford a nice one!!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 7, 2008)

Wonderful, Andrew! I enjoyed the pics.  In the one of her eating the fly, she reminds me of a horse, lol.


----------



## Pelle (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice! And beautiful pics


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW WOW! great pics! amazing bugs!


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice. What conditions do you keep them in?


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, a LOT of work has gone into raising them.  



Rick said:


> Nice. What conditions do you keep them in?


About 50% humidity, 100-110F basking, and 80-90 ambient. At night its about 75. Based on what I've seen while raising them, I think they will be fine being kept in the 80-90F range, but when its mating time, the 100F+ IS required.  

(I also kept my ootheca at 90F apprx. with a light misting twice a day.)


----------



## Gurd (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats on getting them to adult mate, I wish you the best of luck breeding them


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 8, 2008)

Gurd said:


> Congrats on getting them to adult mate, I wish you the best of luck breeding them


Thanks! Do you realize that these are from ooths I bought from you about 5 months ago?


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 9, 2008)

I failed with this species. Last two females mismolted beyond rescue - bummer.

The thing that saddens me is that I had a female which underwent one extra molt, I was hoping that she would mature - but when I saw her entangled in her own molt by the morning, there was no hope left.

Just don't get it, 35C, no spraying, a lot of flying food and a total disaster...


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 9, 2008)

I've noticed that to do require to be kept dry, but they MUST be well hydrated. If they are not hydrated well, they do mismolt. I usually spray mine once every 2 days. Since they are kept very warm, the excess water evaporated quickly.


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 9, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I've noticed that to do require to be kept dry, but they MUST be well hydrated. If they are not hydrated well, they do mismolt. I usually spray mine once every 2 days. Since they are kept very warm, the excess water evaporated quickly.


I only kept feeding them flies that are filled with water, honey or fruit juice (with fruit flues) - but maybe you are right, a bit of humidity raise should possobly help them, because molts from sub to adult with the females were a total disaster...


----------



## Pelle (Dec 10, 2008)

I also spray a little once every 2 days. And spray a lot on the substrate.


----------



## Gurd (Dec 10, 2008)

I spray just before the final moult when the wing buds are very swollen


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 12, 2008)

I received 30 nymphs one month ago, now I'm down to only 20... I think I will give this species up, because it's not going well...


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 12, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> I received 30 nymphs one month ago, now I'm down to only 20... I think I will give this species up, because it's not going well...


 :huh: Why give up on them, Kruszakus? You still have 20! And even if you did lose 10 in the past month, you now have a month more experience and knowledge in keeping them. That's something, and it will surely help you with the rest of the bunch in the future.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 12, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> I received 30 nymphs one month ago, now I'm down to only 20... I think I will give this species up, because it's not going well...


Are they mis-shedding or just dropping dead?


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 12, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Are they mis-shedding or just dropping dead?


Both!

I think it might be the result of not misting them at all - they need water after all. I still have like 7-8 pairs, so let's see how it goes from there.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 12, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Both! I think it might be the result of not misting them at all - they need water after all. I still have like 7-8 pairs, so let's see how it goes from there.


Well, there's your problem  Mist them 2-3 times a week. When they are about to shed to adult, increase the misting a bit.


----------

